# New York Depersonalization Clinic



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey, does anyone on here know anything about the New York Depersonalization Clinic? I saw a post that someone mentioned it in back in 2010 but I figured it was too outdated for them to reply to. I tried googling it but I didn't find anything. If anyone has any information on it please let me know.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Maybe they mean Mt Sinai.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

TDX said:


> Maybe they mean Mt Sinai.


Most likely, with Dr. Simeon, she will see people on an outpatient basis now, there is no clinic from what I know of. If you want to see her on outpatient get prepared to pay a lot of money.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

If you live near New York this could be something for you:

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02256085?term=depersonalization&rank=4


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

not too sound negative, back in the day, I visited her in New York and was part of her study. I even wrote her a email a few years later expressing my gratitude for at least giving it attention which is HUGE but was dissapointed nothing came of it. And ardJeff is right, if you plan on seeing her only and its not part of funding for the dp unit, you can expect to pay a good penny. Not to discourage you cause we all need hope, etc. just what i know. When I did go there many many years ago it was a basic interview about DP, a test, no real brain imaging, that i remember. This was back in andy's board and now i am a little depressed


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

TDX said:


> If you live near New York this could be something for you:
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02256085?term=depersonalization&rank=4


Andy, i would go with this and give a try man. If your in that area. Good rec TDX


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

btw her unit was in downtown manhattan.http://icahn.mssm.edu/departments-and-institutes/psychiatry


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

I think Jeff is right again lol. I don't see the unit there anymore. I looked through the site. One thing that always interested me was the work they are doing on PTSD etc with ketamine. The studies that I have seen , they have had great success in using ketamine and ecstacy in a controlled setting to get to painful memories. The studies i have seen, is that the drugs drop the defense mechanism, and over a span of one or two weeks, they do psychotherapy as well inpatient. For someone who know they have trauma etc, i always found this interesting. Here is a link to such a study in New York. I know its PTSD but stillhttp://icahn.mssm.edu/research/clinical-trials/07-1199


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

jus7 said:


> not too sound negative, back in the day, I visited her in New York and was part of her study. I even wrote her a email a few years later expressing my gratitude for at least giving it attention which is HUGE but was dissapointed nothing came of it. And ardJeff is right, if you plan on seeing her only and its not part of funding for the dp unit, you can expect to pay a good penny. Not to discourage you cause we all need hope, etc. just what i know. When I did go there many many years ago it was a basic interview about DP, a test, no real brain imaging, that i remember. This was back in andy's board and now i am a little depressed


Yea I tend not to talk about Simeon because I get a little angry. Back in 2006 she was conducting TMS trials, as a "study." My only option if I wanted to be a part of it was to move to New York for 3 months. Not something one who just finished his first year of college can do very easily. I asked her, "I know the benefits you may receive, but can I expect anything?" She never responded to that question.

Still, about 5 years later I called her now outpatient office, and made an appointment. She took no insurance and explained it was 250 dollars for an hour long session. I made the appointment and was ready to go but before I did I thought to myself. This is entirely pointless. Why travel 3 hours, and pay 250 dollars for someone to simply explain to me what I've known for 5 years.

I think she started off with good intentions on learning more about dissociation/dpd, but lost her fire for it when she realized it was so hard to understand, let alone treat.

Kings College (I think that's the name, one of the overseas folk can correct me) DP center is doing far more than Dr. Simeon did!


----------



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

jus7 said:


> Andy, i would go with this and give a try man. If your in that area. Good rec TDX


I would definitely take part in the study, it's to the point where I'm getting extremely desperate but I just don't meet the requirements I've only had DP for 4 months now


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

this is extremely similar to the study Simeon did! good idea for anyone near NY that basically has no co-morbid issues!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeff said:


> Yea I tend not to talk about Simeon because I get a little angry. Back in 2006 she was conducting TMS trials, as a "study." My only option if I wanted to be a part of it was to move to New York for 3 months. Not something one who just finished his first year of college can do very easily. I asked her, "I know the benefits you may receive, but can I expect anything?" She never responded to that question.
> 
> Still, about 5 years later I called her now outpatient office, and made an appointment. She took no insurance and explained it was 250 dollars for an hour long session. I made the appointment and was ready to go but before I did I thought to myself. This is entirely pointless. Why travel 3 hours, and pay 250 dollars for someone to simply explain to me what I've known for 5 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

AndyG7006 said:


> I would definitely take part in the study, it's to the point where I'm getting extremely desperate but I just don't meet the requirements I've only had DP for 4 months now


UGH. The research cutoff. Sorry man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea, thats ridiculous, "you must suffer for a year or more in order to be researched." Personally when a year had passed I didn't care too much about "being researched" It was in the first few months that I was desperately in need of help and answers. Frigen joke


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> I think she started off with good intentions on learning more about dissociation/dpd, but lost her fire for it when she realized it was so hard to understand, let alone treat.


This might be true, because her scientific career ended some years ago. Her last paper on depersonalization was published in 2009.



> Kings College (I think that's the name, one of the overseas folk can correct me) DP center is doing far more than Dr. Simeon did!


Unfortunately the DP-Unit is dead, as King Eliott pointed out.



> I would definitely take part in the study, it's to the point where I'm getting extremely desperate but I just don't meet the requirements I've only had DP for 4 months now


The study ends on December 2016, so you will have the opportunity in 8 months. Until then you could try some medications. TMS should only be used for treatment-resistant DPD.


----------

